# cutting a rabbet on a workpiece in a portable bandsaw, attached to its base



## hobby (Feb 28, 2018)

Here is a quick tip on setting up a workpiece to cut a rabbet in a benchtop bandsaw attached to its base.

https://youtu.be/6Et7bqh3eUw


----------



## Phil2Shed (Oct 16, 2018)

Really useful tip. I have just gotten a similar bandsaw, and this opens new possibilities. Lateral thinking!


----------



## BaronJ (Oct 16, 2018)

Horrible abuse of a 1,2,3 block


----------

